

Rain closes Burning Man on opening day - dogecoinbase
http://blog.sfgate.com/stew/2014/08/25/rain-closes-burning-man-on-opening-day/

======
ejr
I've never been to Burning Man. Is it still the same event, or at least
similar to, what it was years ago or has it been overrun by "The Man" as I've
heard so often? It would be disheartening if that is the case.

I found the uptick in prices interesting, from free to quite a bit above not
free[1] I don't know if this is also due to "legitimising" the event with
permits and such.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burning_Man#Timeline_of_the_ev...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burning_Man#Timeline_of_the_event)

~~~
tachyonbeam
I know quite a few people who went or were going this year. It's pretty
expensive to go. There's the event ticket, but most people also need a plane
ticket, as well as special provisions for food and lodging. It can easily be a
$2000-$3000 trip. It seems a little hypocritical to have an event that seems
to want to have some kind of a hippie/grassroots appeal, yet is so
inaccessible to most people.

I'm sure it's an awesome wild party, but now, there are people going there and
spending $45K on accomodations, I heard. Building temporary houses with AC and
such. Gentrification of the desert?

~~~
ejr
That's awful! It certainly does seem like the Gentrification of the desert as
I don't see how any of the hippies I know could afford to go - it's a bit
outside my range as well. Where I live right now that's more than a month's
rent.

I can't imagine a hippie building a house just to be comfortable for an event
considering there are quite a few that have lived for years in little more
than outhouses on wheels.

~~~
johnny22
some of that has always been the case. getting to nevada is never gonna be
that cheap if you don't live there already.

It's also a desert. So you definitely have to be properly prepared, like
making sure you have enough water. I don't think a lot of folks are used to
handling those kinds of conditions

